# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Thua M.U là điều tốt cho Tottenham

## mrti

Sẽ là ngược đời nếu vui mừng khi thua trận. Tuy nhiên, trường hợp Tottenham vừa thua M.U 0-3 đúng là như vậy. Cuộc bạo loạn tại London cách đây hơn 1 tuần khiến Tottenham bắt nhịp mùa giải mới chậm hơn các đối thủ, khi trận đấu với Everton bị hoãn lại. Hệ quả, trận đầu tiên Tottenham phải tới thành Manchester đụng độ với ĐKVĐ Premier League. Spurs đã bị dàn cầu thủ trẻ trung của HLV Alex Ferguson đả bại với tỷ số đậm 3-0. Phát biểu sau trận đấu, HLV Harry Redknapp cho rằng: “Đây là kết quả đáng thất vọng”.  Defoe là một trong những cầu thủ chơi kém nhất bên phía Spurs Đúng là thất vọng, nếu chỉ nhìn vào tỷ số. Thủng lưới tới 3 bàn và không ghi nổi 1 bàn danh dự là một kết quả kém cỏi. Song, thực tế tỷ số không nói hết những gì diễn ra trên sân. Trước khi chịu thủng lưới, Tottenham đã có 61 phút thi đấu khá tốt. Nhưng, rồi hàng phòng ngự kém cỏi và hàng công phung phí cơ hội đã làm Tottenham mất tất cả. Nói cách khác, các học trò của Harry Redkanpp đã tự dâng chiến thắng cho Man United. Thua ở một trận đấu cân não, trước đối thủ hàng đầu nước Anh có phải là một điều tồi tệ? Không. Có thể thầy trò HLV Harry Redknapp đã không có 3 điểm ở trận ra quân, nhưng trận thua này giúp BLĐ Spurs nhận ra nhiều điều. Xem thêm: Gia vang Trước hết họ thấy rằng, Defoe và Pavluychenko (vào sân ở hiệp 2) không thể là chỗ dựa trên hàng công. Trong suốt thời gian có mặt trên sân, bộ đôi này có khá nhiều cơ hội có thể ghi bàn. Song, một phần do năng lực, một phần do bản lĩnh, cả hai đã không thể chọc thủng lưới De Gea của Man United. Thứ hai, van der Vaart cũng chỉ quấy đảo hàng phòng ngự đối phương với những cút sút xa từ khoảng… 35 mét. Gareth Bale và Aaron Lennon không được hỗ trợ đủ tốt từ đồng đội, trong khi bản thân họ cũng thiếu phẩm chất của những sát thủ. Nỗ lực đi bóng của Aaron Lennon có rất ít hiệu quả. Còn Gareth Bale chỉ dừng lại ở những tình huống dứt điểm thiếu chính xác. Hơn lúc nào hết, Tottenham cần một chân sút có thể thay đổi cục diện trận đấu; cần một sự điều chỉnh hợp lý trong lối chơi, để những cầu thủ giỏi như Lennon, Bale, van der Vaart… phát huy hết khả năng. Như thế, hy vọng vươn lên tầm một đội bóng lớn tại Premier League của Tottenham mới có thể thành hiện thực. Theo bong da.com.vn

----------

